# Any advice on Lucky Reptile Thermo Control PRO II TC2-PROUK



## golfi22 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi there,

I am new to this forum so thank you for accepting me .

I would like to ask you for help with this thermostat(Lucky Reptile Thermo Control PRO II TC2-PROUK). I have one already for over 1 and 1/2 year and I am using it mainly for cooling my tank. For some reason it keep sticking(so it keeps cooling even when it reach the required temperature). It was not that big problem until now, all it needed was little tap and it stopped. There was always someone at home who could keep an eye on it for me. It start doing it very often now(even 2 a day). 
Someone on this forum mentioned that he got a new one and it is little bit different(it got more modes then the old one), plus it says on the Lucky Reptile page that they release some wrong bunch but it should be fixed now.
Is here anybody who got some experience with this thermostat or is there something similar on the market that got the mode for cooling rather then heating only?
In couple of weeks I am going away for two weeks so I need to get something very fast.:-(. I hope somebody can help my.

Thank you very much for your help
Golfi


----------



## Gecko71 (Jan 9, 2013)

*thermo control*

please see PM


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Microclimate Evo can be reversed into cooling mode.


----------



## golfi22 (Dec 26, 2014)

*Big thank you*

Thank you very much to those who try to help me ;-). 

Special thanks to Gecko71 and Peregrine Livefoods who supplied me the newest version of the Thermo control. I have installed it in end of December and there have not been any problems at all since. 
The new version have 4 different time zones plus 8 different timer settings. The clock work perfectly.
I am really recommending this version of the Thermo Control Pro* 2.
*
Thank you again!
Golfi


----------

